# First IUI - long cycle questions



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello
i am new to this site. I am on my first cycle of IUI after 5 x unsuccessful cycles of clomid with timed intercourse. I have a question for anyone out there with a long cycle. I am on CD20 and I have been injecting meds since CD2. (fostimon since CD2, fostimon AND Gonal F since CD15.  I thought they would have abandoned the cycle by now if the drugs weren't working, but I had a scan yesterday and I have one promising dominant follicle that just isn't big enough yet. So at this rate I could trigger on CD25. Has anyone had any success with such a long cycle?
many thanks


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

just an update - for those that read this! I ended up injecting Fostimon and Gonal F for 25 days. Homerton doctor told me to use OPKits over Xmas holidays as they are closed on bank holidays :-( so I kept injecting til the OPK was positive. Boxing Day we got a positive OPK so as no IUI basting session scheduled we were advised to try naturally! DP has no issues, I am the one with PCOS do don't normally ovulate, but if OPK is correct then we may be in for a chance (?!)  anyway. I will do a HPT on Jan 11 if AF has not arrived by then....so a slightly anticlimactic end to my first IUI session, but the doctor admitted they would never have let me start the meds this cycle if they'd known how long I needed to inject for - so at least it wasn't a totally wasted cycle. Good to practice with the needles, I guess?! (trying to think of something positive about it!!!!)


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck -

sending some baby dust your way


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks Incognito. best of luck to you also


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Luck - sending positive vibes your way  xxx


----------

